# Check This Bad Boy Out!



## kevyn (Jan 19, 2005)

I just put a deposit down on a few snakes today, this is one of them. This is a male Neo-Tropical Rattlesnake or Cascabel (Crotalus d. durissus).


[/img]http://www.a1pythons.com/curav1/Nov22/hp_DSCN0055.jpg




http://www.a1pythons.com/curav1/Nov22/hp_DSCN0054.jpg


----------



## soulweaver (Jan 19, 2005)

thats some nice looking snakes!!! Congrats on ya purchase


----------



## kevyn (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry, let's try this again.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Kev - I love the photos! The patterns and colouration on that guy is awesome!!!  

Looking at the tanks in the background, can I ask what substrate you're using in there?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 19, 2005)

Yikes! For once I'm not jealous.


----------



## kevyn (Jan 19, 2005)

> Looking at the tanks in the background, can I ask what substrate you're using in there?



That's not me in the photo nor is that my place. That's Henry Piorun at his facility. He's using aspen for a substrate. I prefer newspaper. 

Greebs, I hate to tell you but that's a venomoid. I know, I know, but the way I figure it, it's not the snakes fault and Henry didn't have the surgery done. Okay, flame away. The pair of Copperheads I'm getting aren't though.


----------



## MichaelJaynes (Jan 19, 2005)

love the markings.


----------



## ether (Jan 19, 2005)

> aspen



Whats that?


----------



## craig.a.c (Jan 19, 2005)

looks like fine wood shavings.


----------



## Gregory (Jan 19, 2005)

Why's Greebo in that photo? 
Aren't they his socks and sandles? :shock:


----------



## rodentrancher (Jan 19, 2005)

So can you guys tell me what a Venomoid is please? Is that a snake with its Venom Glands removed, or something similar like "He who cannot be named does to his Show Snakes?"


----------



## sxereturn (Jan 19, 2005)

Venomoids are snakes with venom glands removed...lets not turn this into yet another whinge and moan about them.

The way I see it, if you can't handle it, don't own it. Simple.


----------



## kevyn (Jan 19, 2005)

Like I said, it's not the snakes fault. I didn't seek out to buy a venomoid, nor did I or Henry have the surgery preformed. These snakes are under valued in North America by most keepers, and too often ignored. Venomoid or not, it's a beautiful animal that deserves a good life and home. 

Even with it being a venomoid they still command the utmost respect. They have huge teeth, a bit would be very painful. Also you can never sure that the procedure was successful. There are, albeit rare, cases of glandular regeneration. Or the vet (I hope) didn't do the procedure properly. Bottom line, I'm treating this snake as if it is hot, because I can't be certain it's not. Unless I get bit, a chance I'm not willing to take.


----------



## Tommo (Jan 19, 2005)

shame its a a venomoid, get a female, the babies wont be


----------



## Greebo (Jan 19, 2005)

> Bottom line, I'm treating this snake as if it is hot,


 You should also treat the snake as if it is venemous.


----------



## kevyn (Jan 19, 2005)

I forgot you guys hate the term "hot". I'd love to get a female, but I'm not sure if I want to breed them. This guy maybe find his purpose doing public education.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jan 19, 2005)

your getting quite a collection Kev


----------



## dobermanmick (Jan 19, 2005)

Thats A nice snake kev ! so how many do you have there now ?


----------



## kevyn (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks, it's finally growing in the direction I want it to. We've sat down and really thought about things and what we want to do. It's good. I'm hoping to add some GTPs soon, once Henry's eggs hatch out. That will pretty much set me for now, but there's always more Retics to be had...

With the 4 I just purchased (Cascabel, 1.1 Copperheads, and a female Afrock), the 3 Retics from Mike Wilbanks that I'm waiting on, That will but me at 23. I might pick up a pair of Mangrove snakes if buddy ever gets back to me about them. If not, oh well.


----------



## Tommo (Jan 19, 2005)

Son_of_Ash said:


> I might pick up a pair of Mangrove snakes if buddy ever gets back to me about them. If not, oh well.



mangrove snakes are awsome


----------



## Greebo (Jan 19, 2005)

Gregory said:


> Why's Greebo in that photo?
> Aren't they his socks and sandles? :shock:




Pfffft. If that was me in the photo, I would be holding that rattler with my bare hands! He is not half as deadly as my Tiger.
They are nice sandals though......


----------



## Mr.K (Jan 19, 2005)

I love the patterns and i love the snakes.........to look at!!!


----------



## thals (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah, id be careful wif it Ash, but it looks like a top snake and i hope u enjoy it


----------



## Ricko (Jan 20, 2005)

hey Kev nice snakes mate. could you post pics of the copperheads when you get them as i love the look of them


----------



## kevyn (Jan 20, 2005)

You know I will. They're really nice. I saw them when I went down to get my last batch of snakes. I can't wait. It'll be a couple weeks before I get down to the coast. I've got to go up north to check out a horse with Meaghan next weekend, so maybe the following weekend.


----------

